

Respect Among Software Developers - benlakey
http://benlakey.com/2012/06/24/respect-among-software-developers/

======
kecebongsoft
I don't know about other developers mentioned in the article. But Linus did
say that he has to be honest, he once was a kind of people who sugar-coating
the truth to keep the spirit of Linux contributors. Until one day someone
proposed a feature that Linus was not really happy with, but he keep quite.
The guy who propose the feature spent a lot of time working on it until the
kernel release date, when Linus has to decide whether or not to include that
feature, and when he saw that it was horrible, he has to say it honestly to
the team, and after that he heard one of the guy in the team commit suicide.

I hope this article doesn't put any of the people mentioned as someone who
misused their position and pride to bash others. When you're trying to build
quality software, everyone need to be honest and share their views when things
aren't as good as they should be, and need to handle good criticism in a
positive view.

~~~
benlakey
I think the key here is 'good criticism'. It's important to be critical, but
it can still be done in a respectful way.

